# ошибка cmake при компиляции программы

## hoefo

Всем привет, устанавливал программу 

```
emerge app-vim/youcompleteme
```

 выдаёт следующую ошибку:

```
CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.

Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:

TEMP

    linked by target "ycm_core" in directory /var/tmp/portage/app-vim/youcompleteme-20130910/work/youcompleteme-20130910/cpp/ycm

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

See also "/var/tmp/portage/app-vim/youcompleteme-20130910/work/youcompleteme-20130910/cpp/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

 * ERROR: app-vim/youcompleteme-20130910::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3763:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1015:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-vim/youcompleteme-20130910::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-vim/youcompleteme-20130910::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-vim/youcompleteme-20130910/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-vim/youcompleteme-20130910/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-vim/youcompleteme-20130910/work/youcompleteme-20130910/cpp'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-vim/youcompleteme-20130910/work/youcompleteme-20130910'

```

Мой make.conf:

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

# Number of parllel makes jobs from portage

MEKEOPTS="-j8"

USE="-gnome -kde -dhclient unicode scsi bluetooth latex python jadetex jpeg png qt5 X usb toolbar apng opengl icu lapack pdf ciaro ffmpeg lcms lensfun openexr raw sdl svg tiff v4l cairo aalib alsa dga libcaca webready gif heif pcap kms dbus pdfimort dhcpcd nss cups text vlc pdfimport minizip archive bidi chromecast dav1d libass mad mp3 mpeg srt x254 x265 xml git gpg i3wm"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo-mirror.alexxy.name/ http://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

LINGUAS="ru en"

L10N="en ru"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput evdev"
```

Есть идеи, что это может быть?

----------

## hoefo

Помогли на ЛОРе, оказывается, отчёт об ошибке не даёт исчерпывающей информации о причине ошибки и надо было смотреть весь вывод, а в выводе была строка 

```
Using external libclang: TEMP-NOTFOUND
```

 Я её загуглил и наткнулся на это https://github.com/ycm-core/YouCompleteMe/issues/28. По итогу, проблема была в том, cmake искал libclang.so в /usr/lib/, а он был в /usr/lib/llvm/8/lib64, так что я просто сделал на него ссылку как рекомендовали на гитхабе и всё заработало

----------

## Jenek59

 *hoefo wrote:*   

> оказывается, отчёт об ошибке не даёт исчерпывающей информации о причине ошибки и надо было смотреть весь вывод

 

Как и где можно посмотреть полный вывод? Тоже однажды сталкивался с тем, что отчёт не даёт всей инфы   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## globus

/var/tmp/portage/dev-tcltk/tls-1.6-r3/temp/build.log

----------

